# What constitutes a first aid kit?



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

Can any body tell me what constitutes a first aid kit?

As it is a legal requirement to carry one in certain countries I assume it must contain a certain amount of items to be classed as legal? Or would my wifes handbag be ok as it has a plaster, some wipes and a bottle of aspirin in it?

Personally I tend to think that if you really need a first aid kit then actually you probably need a hospital! Half of the "first aid kits" I have looked at seem to be a total waste of money.

Grant


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had a major discussion about this a while ago, this links to the basic HSE requirements as I explained - first aid is precisely that, it does not include any drugs etc even aspirin or paracetamol.

You might find reading that thread helpful.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-555655.html#555655


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

There is little in a first aid kit that you could not improvise. As First Aiders you are taught that the most important item is knowledge (and it doesn't weigh anything).
I would suggest a standard £9.99 box from Boots would suffice.

I would agree with your sentiment that if you need a first aid kit, you probably need a hospital.

But do you carry a hospital with you ?

Can I suggest a basic first aid course. Knowing what to do when a loved one (or even a stranger) is choking or badly cut, is very reassuring.

With the training will come the knowledge of what should be in the kit.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Penquin said:


> We had a major discussion about this a while ago, this links to the basic HSE requirements as I explained - first aid is precisely that, it does not include any drugs etc even aspirin or paracetamol.
> 
> You might find reading that thread helpful.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-555655.html#555655


I wouldn't exclude drugs like paracetemol (which you may now issue as a first aider, under certain conditions). 
I would suggest that the kit should contain all the things you have learnt to use on your first aid course.

I've just attended a defibrilator course and will be getting one for the House/M'home (and showing the wife how to use it in case I need it).

I would emphasise that training is FAR more important than what's in your 1st aid kit.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*thank you*

Thank you all so far...

I will look at the link and the boots kit.

I did do a first aid course at work about 8 years ago, I might see if I can go on another.

I agree with all your comments, just wanted to try and "be legal" when we start our travels.

Grant


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

A first aid kit is exactly what it says on the box, a selection of dressings to enable someone to render aid to the injured party prior to recieving professional medical assistance.
A couple of plasters and some aspirin will not do.
It should have a selection of wound dressings to enable blood flow to be stemmed and bandages to hold them in place and keep pressure applied.
At least one triangular bandage, for use as a sling.
Salves ointments and pills are okay for own use but ought not be given or used on a stranger in case they have an allergic reaction.

Above all some form of first aid training should be undertaken, it makes me worry that due to rules/laws people carry kit with no idea on how to use it.
Regards Rob


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

I really wish I could type faster :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A first aid kit carried in vehicles is a requirement in most European countries.
What is needed in a motorhome is something more akin to a medicine chest.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > We had a major discussion about this a while ago, this links to the basic HSE requirements as I explained - first aid is precisely that, it does not include any drugs etc even aspirin or paracetamol.
> ...


Are you planning also to carry oxygen and I.V. cannulae, fluids and I.V. drugs? It is far more important to know how to do CPR than to worry about a defib. The adjuncts needed with one make it impracticable for an individual to use alone - far more important to phone 999 or 112 and get some help. (I speak from experience as a High Dependency Nurse and First Responder for the ambulance service)

A few sterile dressings, gloves (for your own safety as well as for the safety of your patient), perhaps a triangular bandage to use as a sling and not much more is all that is needed as a "First Aid kit". If you start adding paracetamol, aspirin, indegestian mixture, sticky plasters etc you move from first aid kit to small medicine chest. It is good to be self-sufficient when in the MH, but these extras are not for "first aid".


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

You know when you have lived with someone for a while you start to think of the same things at the same time? Well I was just thinking of this subject yesterday. Spooky - am I married to the forum?

Thanks all posters for the information and now realise that we have first aid kit and medicine chest in MH.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*First aid*

Hi

I suppose as a fulltimer, my van is a bit more complex in what is carried. Forgetting medicines etc, I have a home made first aid kit and in it, looking now...

Plasters
Bandages
Mouth cover thing
Safety pins
Wipes
Lint
Several new handkercheifs
Roll of cling film 
Smelling salts
Cotton wool

The medicine chest has alsorts of stuff from Anadin to upset tummy tablets etc, calamine lotion etc.

Russell


----------



## MarkandSue (Feb 13, 2009)

You gotta be thankful if Im not your first aider in an accident, I did a Red Cross qualification in the Army followed by battlefield first aid and boy was it fun. Tracheoptomy techniques were fascinating, sticking all sorts of tubes into peoples wind pipes etc. You gotta love it! We used to see how many IV drips we could get in one man and see if we could make peoples arms look like tea bags.
On a serious note, go on a Red Cross course if you are going to do one, absolutely great instruction and added interesting trivia to boot!

Best Regards,

Mark.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

MarkandSue said:


> You gotta be thankful if Im not your first aider in an accident, I did a Red Cross qualification in the Army followed by battlefield first aid and boy was it fun. Tracheoptomy techniques were fascinating, sticking all sorts of tubes into peoples wind pipes etc. You gotta love it! We used to see how many IV drips we could get in one man and see if we could make peoples arms look like tea bags.
> On a serious note, go on a Red Cross course if you are going to do one, absolutely great instruction and added interesting trivia to boot!
> 
> Best Regards,
> ...


Other courses also available!!!!! St John in England, St Andrew in Scotland and many, many others, but yes I agree, do a course and repeat it at least every 3 years as knowledge degrades very quickly and it is too late to discover you have forgotten it in an emergency situation.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*What do I legally need though?*

Thank you all for your answers so far...

But does anybody know what you LEGALLY need in a first aid kit to comply with the legal requirement of having one (in some country or other)?

Then I can start to put one together knowing that if I stopped all will be well.

Thank you


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes my query exactly for example in British Forces Germany the first aid kit that was mandatory had a DIN number otherwise not legal .


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The term first aid kit is not defined in UK that I am aware of by anyone other than the Health and Safety Executive (HSE), they lay down the requirements for a basic first aid kit as follows;

basic HSE approved first aid kit is a good start - this is the recommended contents for a person working away from their base;

First Aid Kit Contents 
First Aid in an Emergency leaflet explaining what to do! 1 
Assorted Washproof Plasters 20 
Disposable Triangular Bandage 2 
Safety Pins 2 
HSE Large Dressing 1 
Cleansing Wipes 2 
Nitrile Powder Free gloves 1 pair but they must be of the right size 
Assorted Blue Detectable Plasters 5

This should be the minimum and you MAY supplement it in defined special circumstances;

http://www.hse.gov.uk/firstaid/faqs.htm#fabox

The DIN approved vehicle kit (DIN 13164) contents are described as;

Contents;
1 x First aid leaflet
1 x Adhesive tape
8 x First aid dressings
3 x Medium standard dressings
1 x Large standard dressing
2 x Medium burns dressings
1 x Large burns dressing
2 x Medium conforming bandages
3 x large conforming bandages
1 x Emergency blanket
6 x Wound Dressings
2 x Triangular Bandages
1 x Pair of scissors
4 x Disposable gloves

it has some things in which would not be expected by HSE, and some vendors add extra things to that list such as splinter forceps and sachet of coolgel.

Hope this helps, the prices vary markedly from different sources. The knowledge, and confidence, to use any of these items can only come from a recognised first aid course as has been stressed repeatedly.


----------

